# Hookup.



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Habitat lights,water pump,extractor etc not working on hookup.Everything ok when engine is running.All ideas would be much appreciated.
John.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

daft answer but is there a switch?


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

I can assure you ralph with me that is not such a daft question.It is showing hookup ok,fridge,sockets etc ok it is just the main switch for lights etc not coming on.I am baffled.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, if that wasn't a daft question:.........

Do you have a "fuse box"? Mine is in the wardrobe and consists of a mains switch and 2 circuit breakers (a bit like in the house, but with fewer bits). One circuit for sockets, one for fridge, water heater etc. Do you know how to check fuses are OK - if yours has circuit breakers, all the switches should be in the "same" position.

If it keeps blowing fuses, something is seriously wrong - DO NOT fit a higher-rated fuse


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

I have checked the switch in the wardrobe it is on or the hookup light would not be on,fuses are behind the passenger seat,can I check them with a multi meter.Dont see any circuit breakers.Each appliance has a seperate fuse.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Being a mere female of the species, are you sure that the fuse in the hook up that you are connected to has not blown prior to your connection.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

No Jennifer,the fridge, sockets are fine,it is only the appliances of the main switch,water pump extractor,lights.Thanks for your input though,and you other guys.I think it is a job for an auto spark
John.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi again John

Sorry if I appear a bit dense, but I'm not familiar with your van.

MY van has the mains switch and mains-type circuit breakers in the wardrobe. Power comes in via my EHU cable to the switch, then the circuit breakers. A transformer knocks the 240Vac down to 12V dc to charge the batteries.

Under my seat is an array of fuses. These ensure the normal "car" type circuits do not overload - they have nothing to do with the water pump, extractor, lights.

However, by my entrance door is a control panel, with a number of switches and leds on. These have to be operational for the various light circuits, pupm, fan etc to work, whether the power is coming via EHU or alternator.

IF you have a control panel, is everything functioning?

Self-checks, although time-consuming and boring, are a lot cheaper than a sparky!

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You have me baffled too. Do you have a hab battery separate from the vehicle battery? If you do then I am wondering why it will not work because normally the 12v side runs off the battery whether connected via hook-up or not.

Is the battery fully charged?

Is the battery charger switched on?

JohnW


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sounds to me like none of your 12V systems are working. I would check you have switched the 12V power to leisure battery position, the leisure batteries themselves, main leisure battery fuse, leisure battery charger in that order.


Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> You have me baffled too. Do you have a hab battery separate from the vehicle battery? If you do then I am wondering why it will not work because normally the 12v side runs off the battery whether connected via hook-up or not.
> 
> Is the battery fully charged?
> 
> ...


We had a similar problem and it was the battery charger that was duff. If everything works when the engine is running then presumably the engine is kicking power to the leisure battery but when you turn it off it all goes off so it looks like nothing is charging the battery or its not holding its charge? When you turn the engine off do the lights go off completely or just go dim?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

toojo said:


> Habitat lights,water pump,extractor etc not working on hookup.Everything ok when engine is running.All ideas would be much appreciated.
> John.


Is everything suposed to work in the hab area when the engine is running ????

on my van all power is cut to hab bar charge sent to the hab batteries :!:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> toojo said:
> 
> 
> > Habitat lights,water pump,extractor etc not working on hookup.Everything ok when engine is running.All ideas would be much appreciated.
> ...


All our stuff works when the engine is on but its an older van 1996


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks again guys for all your input,my main panel for the lights,pump etc is above the habitat door,the fridge,sockets are working ok of hookup as they do not work of this panel.Can only find a main on off switch in the wardrobe,no circuit breakers.It really has me baffled.
John.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

If everything works with engine running, then all 12v stuff is working fine and those fuses okay.

With engine off, 12v is taken in from the batteries. (The batteries get their charge from the 240v charger)

So either:-

1 - batteries are flat. Test by checking voltage across them. What is it? Does it change when plugged into EHU?

2 - wire/fuse FROM the battery TO the control panel has failed. Check via multimter continuity or, if voltage on battery is good, just trace the wire from battery to control panel and see where voltage stops.

3 - Control panel failed or 12v+ battery feed disconnected. Without seeing a wiring diagram.....


I'd put my efforts in (2) after checking (1) and reporting back


edit:: FYI: On EHU you have 2 things - 1 is the 240v to all the appliances. The other is the 240v to the charger which charges the battery. THis could be at fault but more likely to be (2) above pending results of (1). On EHU all 12v STILL comes from the batteries - not the EHU. The EHU just (should) keep the batteries charged.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for that,I am not to clever on electrics,but I will try and trace the wire tomorrow,will it run into the main on-off switch in the wardrobe?


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

When I check the auxillary battery it is reading fully charged,but it stays at the same reading on hookup.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Toojo, have you had any work done on the van recently?
Service, mot, new battery, new teaspoons? (kidding about the teaspoons guys, before anyone asks)


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Got a new auxillary battery as the old one was not holding a charge.Should the auxillary battery read higher with the engine running,mine is reading the same wth engine on and off.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Did the failure of all your bits happen at the same time as the battery changeover? If so check that the wires have been put back EXACTLY as before.
How sure are you that your previous problems were down to a duff battery?


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes had the old battery tested,it was done.Should the reading on the auxillary battery be higher when the engine is running,as in the engine battery.


----------

